# Roast, roast, roast.



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Having just got the Dalian Amazon into position in the garage I thought I'd put the previous 2 roasters there too to show the progression of my roasting.


----------



## cmollenbach (May 22, 2020)

Cool


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow makes the gene look pathetic


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ronan08 said:


> Wow makes the gene look pathetic


 The one thing I will say about the Gene is how robust they have turned out to be....


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> The one thing I will say about the Gene is how robust they have turned out to be....


 Yes your right although I have no experience with one you just don't see that many complaints.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

That Gene is a 2008 I think and I'm the second owner. It's never even flinched during my time with it and I tend to be doing 4 or 5 back to back roasts each time I use it, so I couldn't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

What a beast


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

That looks excellent, @CJV8. From where did you source the solid ducting, please?


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

@filthynines, it's 100mm single wall stainless flue for a stove. I sourced it from Ebay, mainly as there were sellers willing to deliver to the Scottish Highlands.

I've not run the Dalian yet (hopefully tomorrow!), just the gene but it seems to work well. If you want specific seller details for the ducting drop me a PM.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

What the upgrade @CJV8. From pop maker to gene to dalian. Did you manage get thermocouple for severin? I just order one. Is very hard to read the temp during roasting.

p/s: i'm interested with your gene if you want let it go 😁


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

@wan, I didn't progress with modifying the Severin, it started growing arms and legs so I felt it was better to put the money towards a Gene.

The Gene won't be for sale though, sorry.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

@CJV8 no worries. May i know what make you upgrade from severin into gene and into dalian? I was thinking should i modified severin (can saving for big machine) or buy gene but still need modified a bit or jump to cormorant .


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Upgrading from the Severin to the Gene was partly to gain control and partly to increase batch size. The Severin was a great learning tool, but producing 80-90g per batch is far too labour intensive for my home usage.

The Gene was chosen because of reputation but also it was a suitably sized jump in operating complexity. It provides more control but not too much for a learner. Moving straight to a proper drum roaster could be frustrating as there's a lot more to consider and deal with. We've actually just done our first 3 roasts on the Dalian and despite a few years experience, countless hours of reading the various Dalian threads on this forum and digesting the excellent guides provided with the roaster, mistakes were still made, however the coffee should be halfway decent. Had I attempted the same coming from the Severin I'd no doubt make considerably more mistakes at greater expense.

As for the move to the Dalian, we've been considering roasting as a part time business for nearly 2 years. At the sort of scale we're looking to operate at a 1kg roaster seemed the ideal financial investment level to try starting a business, and in the 1kg roaster there is, in my opinion, only 1 choice. Which is what I bought.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience. Keep update on fb or here.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

CJV8 said:


> @filthynines, it's 100mm single wall stainless flue for a stove. I sourced it from Ebay, mainly as there were sellers willing to deliver to the Scottish Highlands.
> 
> I've not run the Dalian yet (hopefully tomorrow!), just the gene but it seems to work well. If you want specific seller details for the ducting drop me a PM.


 Thanks very much - have done so


----------

